# Case IH 695 Transmission/Clutch Issues



## grinch (Sep 23, 2015)

When shifting between forward and reverse on the 695, the transmission will lock up. 
Has only ever happened under a load.
To unlock the transmission you need to then move the range lever. You can also _"sneak"_ it through if you shift before tractor is stationary.
Clutch is right on the limit of adjustment.

Will replacing the clutch fix this problem or do you know of any other fixes??


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Grinch,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum. 

On Fords and Massey Fergusons the shift linkage becomes worn leading to stuck transmissions. At least you have an easy fix for your tractor. With Fords, you have to pull the tranny cover and manually shift forks to neutral with a big screwdriver. With Masseys, you can get to the forks with a big screwdriver through the tranny oil filler port. 

One thing that may help is to be slower and more methodical with your shifts. With worn shift mechanisms, sloppy shifting can lead to two gears engaged at the same time, which can cause to broken gear teeth...big problems ($$$).


----------

